# Asus RT-AC88U problem with public ip starting with 10.xxx.xxx.xxx



## puma99dk| (Oct 8, 2017)

First to start with my Asus RT-AC88U is running the latest firmware from merlin.

My isp sent me a new router a Sagemcom PACK F@ST 3890 WU so I can be ready to get 1000/60mbit as soon as it's available, but this router together with a second NetGear C6250EMR keeps giving me ip's starting with 10.xxx.xxx.xxx like 10.138.210.6 and my Asus cannot use this it cannot detect it so it most be invalid even doe I can am online and everything works after activating it with my isp online.

If I take the first NetGear C6250EMR router my ISP sent me last summer I get a normal IP even in bridge mode that my Asus router can use.

My ISP supports setting their equipment in bridge mode so people can use their own routers on their network over coax.

Anyone know what the issue here can be?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 8, 2017)

I combined a Netgear WNDR3800 with my asusAC66u, and the local IP's all began with 10 and it worked beautifully.

 The set ups arent exactly the same but they're pretty close ,so I'm assuming in theory, it should be the same for you.

 The way I did mine was , I plugged the netgear in like it was a standard PC or laptop ,with an ethernet cable. I didn't go through any of the access point set up,  or any of that junk. I just plugged it in and then set the netgear up as an access point for my kids wireless (as if it was the Main Router)

 The Asus was the main router ,and the netgear was the slave or secondary.it worked really good actually too, because the netgear handled all traffic and routing for the kids devices and it appeared only has a single device as far as the ASUS Router was concerned.

 I'm pretty sure I actually documented the set up here on TPU somewhere ,I just don't recall the title of the thread

**edit**

*i found my Thread of setting up a "kids" network, using a netgear 2ndary, and a Asus Primary router. *


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 8, 2017)

@jboydgolfer ty right now I opened all ports in my isp's sagemcom router to my router but since i am using a special lan ip range i am not able to access the default lan ip of my isp's router and I disabled wifi in this route bcs my own is stronger.

But I would like to be able to bridge mode again.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2017)

secondary router needs to have DHCP/disabled
primary should have DHCP-Authoritative enabled

optionally secondary router should have the Assign WAN Port to Switch enabled

networking 101 kids one DHCP server per subnet


----------



## JalleR (Oct 9, 2017)

I guess you have HIPER as IPS

the 10.138.210.6 is the one Externally on the internet right?

what is your internal (local) ip range ?

Had i freind with simular issues, the problem was that the External ip and internal ip on the router (the one from hiper) both used 10.x.x.x and that caused alot of connection issus for him, so I advised him to change the internal to the good old Classic 192.168.x.x and that help alot,


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 9, 2017)

JalleR said:


> I guess you have HIPER as IPS
> 
> the 10.138.210.6 is the one Externally on the internet right?
> 
> ...



They use Yousee's platform and 10.xxx.xxx.xxx is internal ip for Docsis 3.1 so they can contact the router for updates but turned out there were some issues with my account too but now it fixed, had to leave the "Spaceship" in bridge mode for a couple of hours and I got a IP my Asus router can use.

The "Spaceship" -->


puma99dk| said:


> My isp is preparing me for 1000/60mbit over coax and sent me this spaceship
> 
> View attachment 92759
> 
> On a side note I will start out with 300/50mbit and will be automatic upgrade to 1000/60mbit when it's possible for no extra charge.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 10, 2017)

10.x subnets are quite common. Everyone seems to think that 10.x or 172.x subnets or anything other than 192.168.x.x. = public IP when there's actually 3 private IP ranges in use on IPv4 protocol.

Most enterprises actually use the 10.x.x.x

I use all 3 for each VLAN to make it easy to tell which VLAN a device is on.



10.0.0.0/8 IP addresses: 10.0.0.0 -- 10.255.255.255.
172.16.0.0/12 IP addresses: 172.16.0.0 -- 172.31.255.255.
192.168.0.0/16 IP addresses: 192.168.0.0 – 192.168.255.255.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2017)

So, 10, 172 and 192 are private? Interesting. Always though it's just 192. Shows I'm not fiddlign with networking enough...


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 23, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> So, 10, 172 and 192 are private? Interesting. Always though it's just 192. Shows I'm not fiddlign with networking enough...


10.x.x.x is private, 192.168.x.x is private, and 172.16-31.x.x is private (as in, only where the second octet is between 16 and 31.) I personally use 10.10.10.0/24 at home.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2017)

Systems always assigned 192 by default so we just used that all the time for everything. Never really heard of others till now. Then again, like I've said, I don't work with networks enough, just the basic stuff to have local home network operational for all devices. And that's about it.


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> 10.x subnets are quite common. Everyone seems to think that 10.x or 172.x subnets or anything other than 192.168.x.x. = public IP when there's actually 3 private IP ranges in use on IPv4 protocol.
> 
> Most enterprises actually use the 10.x.x.x
> 
> ...



For extra points, which range belongs to which class? 

(for even more points, what is one of the reasons for the IP number shortage?)


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 23, 2017)

Frick said:


> (for even more points, what is one of the reasons for the IP number shortage?)


They (the RIRs in general,) gave out IPs like candy without any regard for the consequences of running out. I've also heard that IP ranges in v6 with counts in the billions being sold to individual institutions. It's almost like we technically solved the problem with v6 but, the "authorities" that are supposed to be regulating these addresses didn't learn their lesson. It's almost like there is a profit incentive to give more of them out.


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> They (the RIRs in general,) gave out IPs like candy without any regard for the consequences of running out. I've also heard that IP ranges in v6 with counts in the billions being sold to individual institutions. It's almost like we technically solved the problem with v6 but, the "authorities" that are supposed to be regulating these addresses didn't learn their lesson. It's almost like there is a profit incentive to give more of them out.



5p. A university in sweden got *three* class B blocks in the mid 90's. Insanity.

EDIT: To be fair IPv6 can probably afford loosing billions of adresses. There are more of them than stars in the known universe.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 23, 2017)

A COLLEGE WTF? they don't need those! ugh. DATACENTERS DO!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 7, 2017)

Frick said:


> 5p. A university in sweden got *three* class B blocks in the mid 90's. Insanity.
> 
> EDIT: To be fair IPv6 can probably afford loosing billions of adresses. There are more of them than stars in the known universe.



It's just crap to remember IPv6 addresses. So many letters and numbers...


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2017)

By default I setup my internal LAN on an odd IP scheme to avoid hard coded network attacks.

You can really have any IP on your LAN, just as long as you aren't announcing it to the WAN, and it will avoid source routed packets claiming to be for 192.168.0.2 (or any common private IP) that are dumped out on the net to probe for machines behind firewalls or other translation devices.


----------

